

Show HN: Hack the hackpad - hackhackpad
https://github.com/wentin/Hack-the-Hackpad

======
SwellJoe
_What is "Hack the Hackpad"?

"Hack the Hackpad" is a hack to transform hackpad to a blog CMS and make a
blog rending to any hackpad article your write._

OK, now will you tell me WTF a hackpad is?

~~~
hackhackpad
hackpad is an awesome collaborative writing platform:
[https://hackpad.com/](https://hackpad.com/)

~~~
zaroth
The point ( _important feedback_ ) is the description doesn't stand on its
own. I suspect there's actually something really neat hidden away back there,
but even after a few minutes of clicking I wasn't quite sure what it was.

~~~
SwellJoe
Yep, I still don't really know what's going on and why I'd want to use it. It
is certainly competent; the things I've clicked on have looked nice, responded
quickly, etc. But, it is not clear what I'm supposed to do with it.

~~~
hackhackpad
that is really great feedback. I will change the homepage design and how to
use a bit to make it more obvious. "Hack the hackpad" is a tool to enable
hackpad user to use hackpad to publish blog articles and provide its reader a
better reading experiences

